# Jig for edge shaping circles on Router Table?



## Echofive (Jun 30, 2009)

Somewhere in the last few days I've read an article about a simple jig for edge shaping circles on a router table. Don't mistake this for CUTTING circles. This was a job for squarely holding the disk after its already been cut out.

The jig was a simple plank of plywood with a 1-2" hole in the middle. From the center of the hole there are 2 45 degree cuts to open it up. The circle will wedge into the 45 degree cut out and be held in place.

After thinking more about it I realize the placement of the bit will come more outside the center hole as the diameter of your circle increases. This is a very simple and handy jig. Does anyone have any more information regarding this contraption? Thanks…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Chip
Simple but effective. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Echofive (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, Jim. I'm going to make this and play around with different designs. I'm thinking a wider angle wedge would be better. I just happen to see a picture of this somewhere. I intend to use this on the project I emailed you about.


----------



## Echofive (Jun 30, 2009)

FOUND IT!!

I don't think posting the following links violate any terms of service. The creator isn't charging for the information.

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/RoutTek001.html

The main site with tons of neat woodworking jigs.

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That jig looks fine Chip. Now the dumb questions. I am guessing you want to use this because you don't have a bearing steered bit with the profile you want? Or are you looking for feeding stability? I am hoping to learn something here.


----------



## Echofive (Jun 30, 2009)

Feed stability, definitely. I'm still undecided about which profile I want.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd guess that the angle width would depend on the size of the circle, no? 
I'm wondering too, about how to gauge where within the cut out circle to set the bit? 
If I use a bearing guided bit with the fence, I can simply bury the bearing. Or bring it even with the fence face. Can't do that with this jig….or, am I missing sumpin;?


----------



## Echofive (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think you're missing anything, Gene. I guess everyone has different tools, but my limited tool selection leads me to believe this may be the best jig for the project I'm working on. I'm new with a router, so I may find this is junk and have to think of something better. But right now, it seems perfect.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

seems like a great idea to me ,
the larger the circle ,
the further back the holder ,
till the circle touches the bit .
this is a good way to stop the part from spinning freely !

kind of like a starter pin .


----------

